# Zu viel Fisch gegessen???



## BeatleB84 (18. Oktober 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend Boardies,

Hab am Freitag mit meinem Dad etwa 5 Stunden geräuchert.

Als dann am Abend so die Verwandtschaft und Bekanntschaft kam, ging das große "Fressen" los. :vik:

Nach etlichen Stücken Stör und Aal war ich dann bald ziemlich gesättigt. Leider ging es mir am nächsten Tag echt dreckig. Ich hielt mich öfter auf der Toilette auf, als vorm Fernseher. Richtigen hunger hatte ich ebenfalls keinen. Aber ein dauerhaftes Übelkeitsgefühl:v, jedoch ohne mich mit "ULF" zu unterhalten. Als ich dann heut wieder bei meinen Eltern war und meinem Vater von den Vorkommnissen des Samstages erzählte, meinte er, dass ich nen Eiweißüberschuss auf Grund von zu viel Fisch gehabt hätte. Ich dachte eigentlich, er verarscht mich. Jedoch erklärte er, dass der Körper auf geräucherte Lebensmittel, vor allem Fisch, manchmal so reagiert.

Hatte denn einer von euch schonmal das selbe Problem und kann somit die These meines Vaters bestätigen? Wär toll, wenn ich paar Antworten bekommen würde, damit ich trotzdem weiterhin ungestört Fisch essen kann!!!:m


----------



## antonio (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

eiweiß überschuß würde ich nicht sagen.
eher zu viel fett vom aal.

antonio


----------



## BeatleB84 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Naja, Aal waren es nur 2 kleinere Stücken, War eher mehr Stör und ein Stück Karpfen war auch dabei!#c


----------



## David Kanal (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

|wavey:

Klassischer Eiweiß schock würd ich sagen .

Habe es mal bei nem Kumpel gehabt der zuviele Muscheln gegessen hat .....


----------



## Ollek (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



David Kanal schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> Klassischer Eiweiß schock würd ich sagen .
> 
> Habe es mal bei nem Kumpel gehabt der zuviele Muscheln gegessen hat .....



:m Das Märchen vom Eiweissschock hehe 

KLICK

Das gibst nich, wenn dann von verdorbenem Eiweiss oder Allergenen was dann aber Lebensmittelvergiftung heisst.

Ich denke eher wie Antonio das hier der Aal ne Rolle gespielt hat.

PS: Dein Kumpel hatte ne Allergie


----------



## DoPe (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

ja das kenne ich, allerdings nur wenn man fetten Fisch nicht abkühlen lässt. Hatte ich früher regelmäßig wenn aal geräuchert wurde - einfach so lecker das ich ihn warm essen musste und dann war der nächste tag in der regel schulfrei ...


----------



## Tino (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Eindeutig zu viel Fett.
Stör und Karpfen sind ja nicht unbedingt die fettfreiesten, dann noch Aal obendrauf und das Toiletten-Abo ist gesichert.:q


----------



## Jonny1985 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Ich denke Eiweiss Schock...

Mein Kumpel hat neulich auch ein Abo auf Toilette gehabt.

Da haben wir zu zweit 750g Garnelen + ne Tüte Calamaris
 gegessen.

Ich hatte garnichts und mir ging es gut :m


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

ganz klar überfressen. zuviel, zuviel fett


----------



## BeatleB84 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Aber wieso geschieht das nur beim Räuchern?? Wenn wir im Sommer unsere Fische gegrillt haben, hab ich genau so viele, manchmal auch mehr, gegessen und dann war am nächsten Tag nichts?#c

Auf alle Fälle muss ich jedoch sagen: Auch wenn der Samstag echt fürn "Arsch" (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) war, hat es sich dennoch gelohnt, da die Fische echt top geschmeckt haben.

Ich werde beim nächsten mal einfach die Probe aufs Exempel wagen, und die selbe Menge und Zusammenstellung an Fisch essen. Wenns mir dann wieder so bescheiden geht am nächsten Tag, weis ich wenigstens, dass mein Dad und Ihr alle hier Recht hattet. Ob mich dies dann jedoch davon abhalten wird, dieser Köstlichkeit zu wiederstehen, halte ich für ein Gerücht!:vik:


----------



## Tino (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Beim grillen setzt sich das Fett frei.Beim räuchern bleibt das meiste im und am Fisch,da die Haut es schön einschliesst.
Grillen = viel höhere Temperatur


----------



## henningcl (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Hi
Lustig ist auch der übermässige Verzehr von Butterfisch...:q:q

grüsse


----------



## Pinn (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Aber wieso geschieht das nur beim Räuchern?? Wenn wir im Sommer unsere Fische gegrillt haben, hab ich genau so viele, manchmal auch mehr, gegessen und dann war am nächsten Tag nichts?#c


Nur 'n leiser Verdacht: Fisch muss schwimmen...

nix für ungut, Werner


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



henningcl schrieb:


> Hi
> Lustig ist auch der übermässige Verzehr von Butterfisch...:q:q
> 
> grüsse



oh ja, sehr lustig sogar!
und dabei heißt "übermässiger Verzehr" noch nicht mal, sich mengen  davon reinzustopfen.
soviel wie ne halbe forelle war schon übermässig.

mehr dazu z.b. hier


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Tja, wer so gut schmiert, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn alles direkt wieder rausflutscht


----------



## antonio (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

der war gut ulli.

antonio


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Habt ihr den Fisch auch schön gegart bevor ihr geräuchert habt?


----------



## wacko (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Eiweisschock... son Blödsinn!


----------



## WaveLord (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Es gibt keinen Eiweißschock...zumindest nicht davon.
Hab in meiner Kochausbildung mal ne Wette gewonnen weil ich es geschafft hab 23 Austern zu essen.. 
Und bei jedem Muschelessen oder Gambas All you can eat bin ich der Alptraum jedes Veranstalters...
Und wenns mir dann nicht gut geht kann man das eher auf das ganze Alioli zurückführen..#6

Denk mal Du hast einfach ein wenig zuviel fettigen Fisch gegessen.. da machen ja Karpfen und Stör auch keine Ausnahme von..ganz zu schweigen vom Aal.

Kannst das nächste mal wieder beruhigt zuschlagen...
Vieleicht mit etwas Brot dabei..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Einfach mal beim nen Arzt oder Ernährungswissenschaftler nachfragen. Denn hier im Board gehen die Meinungen schon sehr auseinander. Dem Arzt kannst du die Symthome genau schildern.
Aber das mit dem Eiweißschock kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen: Denn es gibt ja auch den Zuckerschock. Hatte ich mit meiner Katze. Wir haben einen Kuchen mit einer richtig schönen Glasur stehen lassen und die Katze hat alles runtergschleckt. Ergebnis: Der Katze lief Wasser aus der letzten Körperöffnung und ihr gings ganz dreckig. Sie lebt aber noch (zum Glück).

MFG FangeNichts5


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Einfach mal beim nen Arzt oder Ernährungswissenschaftler nachfragen. Denn hier im Board gehen die Meinungen schon sehr auseinander. Dem Arzt kannst du die Symthome genau schildern.
> Aber das mit dem Eiweißschock kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen: Denn es gibt ja auch den Zuckerschock. Hatte ich mit meiner Katze. Wir haben einen Kuchen mit einer richtig schönen Glasur stehen lassen und die Katze hat alles runtergschleckt. Ergebnis: Der Katze lief Wasser aus der letzten Körperöffnung und ihr gings ganz dreckig. Sie lebt aber noch (zum Glück).
> 
> MFG FangeNichts5



Es gibt auch ein Kälteschock- ist das der Beweis für ein Eiweisschock ?

Die Sache mit dem Fett ist wahrscheinlicher, da die Galle nur begrenzt Gallenflüssigkeit zum Fettabbau zur Verfügung stellt, geht der Rest schlecht verdaut weiter in den Darm und "rutscht durch" -wird vom Körper als verdorben angesehen und will es schnell loswerden.


----------



## wacko (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Einfach mal beim nen Arzt oder Ernährungswissenschaftler nachfragen. Denn hier im Board gehen die Meinungen schon sehr auseinander. Dem Arzt kannst du die Symthome genau schildern.
> Aber das mit dem Eiweißschock kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen: Denn es gibt ja auch den Zuckerschock. Hatte ich mit meiner Katze. Wir haben einen Kuchen mit einer richtig schönen Glasur stehen lassen und die Katze hat alles runtergschleckt. Ergebnis: Der Katze lief Wasser aus der letzten Körperöffnung und ihr gings ganz dreckig. Sie lebt aber noch (zum Glück).
> 
> MFG FangeNichts5


Das ist wohl auf den Elektrolyt-Haushalt zurückzuführen. Zucker hat im Gegensatz zu Eiweis eine osmotische Eigenschaft (zieht als Wasser aus den Zellen)

Zu viel Eiweis führt höchstens zu schlechter Haut und Dünnpfiff. Was meinst du wie viele Body-Builder einen Eiweisschock haben müssten... da wird ja nichts anderes gegessen als Eiweis


----------



## Pappa70 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Ganz klar ,zuviel Fett.

Bei mir hilft in dem Fall ( ich weis garnicht ob ich das hier sagen darf) *SCHNAPS* !!!
und zwar je hochprozentiger , desto besser.
Aber das muss man ausprobieren


----------



## silviomopp (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Zitat:
:vik:..Der Katze lief Wasser aus der letzten Körperöffnung und ihr gings ganz dreckig. Sie lebt aber noch (zum Glück).


Ich hab ja grad so lachen müssen..klasse geschrieben..!!!

Zum Thema...mhhh Eiweißschock hat mann doch inne Hose..oder ??


aber ich glaube hier findet man eine Antwort :http://www.sportlerfrage.net/frage/wann-kann-man-ein-eiweisschock-bekommen


----------



## DoPe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Denn es gibt ja auch den Zuckerschock. Hatte ich mit meiner Katze. Wir haben einen Kuchen mit einer richtig schönen Glasur stehen lassen und die Katze hat alles runtergschleckt. Ergebnis: Der Katze lief Wasser aus der letzten Körperöffnung und ihr gings ganz dreckig. Sie lebt aber noch (zum Glück).



Was ist denn bitte ein Zuckerschock? 
Kann es sein das deine Katze Diabetes hat? Denn wenn die Insulinproduktion normal läuft passiert gar nix wenn man unmengen Zucker zu sich nimmt ausser das man kurzzeitig nen fetten Schlenker nach oben hat was den Wert angeht. Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen gesunden Menschen der nach 3 Tüten Haribo, unmengen Erdnussflips und Cola Probleme mit Flüssigkeiten und Körperöffnungen bekommt. Das könnte ich als Diabetiker auch noch mit der Entsprechenden Dosis Insulin 

Die andere alternativer was Du unter Zuckerschock verstehen könntest wäre die viel gefährlichere Unterzuckerung aber die kann nicht wirklich auftreten wenn man Kohlenhydrate zu sich nimmt ohne künstliche Zugabe von Insulin. Das geht höchstens wenn man auf nüchternen Magen ordentlich Klaren trinkt aber das macht eure Katze wohl eher selten xD


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



DoPe schrieb:


> Die andere alternativer was Du unter Zuckerschock verstehen könntest wäre die viel gefährlichere Unterzuckerung aber die kann nicht wirklich auftreten wenn man Kohlenhydrate zu sich nimmt ohne künstliche Zugabe von Insulin. Das geht höchstens wenn man auf nüchternen Magen ordentlich Klaren trinkt aber das macht eure Katze wohl eher selten xD



Eine Überzuckerung ist gefährlicher als eine Unterzuckerung, solange man nicht im Koma gefallen ist trinkt man soviel Flüssigkeit (zum verdünnen) wie man kann, und die Nieren scheiden es aus (und die Katze läuft aus   ).


----------



## DoPe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Also gefährlich is beides.

Akkut gefährlicher ist eine Unterzuckerung da dieser schnell und ohne Vorwarnung zu völliger Handlungsunfähigkeit führen kann. Tritt halt in der Regel so extrem nur bei Diabetikern auf die mehr Insulin gespritzt haben als nötig gewesen wäre. Unterzuckern ist für mich auch deutlich unangenehmer 

Ständig zu hohe Blutzuckerwerte führen fast immer zu Langzeitschäden der übelsten Sorten. Um allerdings daran unmittelbar zu sterben brauchts schon nen krassen Lebenswandel. Ich bin damals auch n halbes Jahr mit 17mmol/l rumgelaufen ohne es zu wissen und ich hab mehr als genug Zucker in mich reingekippt. Das ist von akkut Lebensgefährlichen Werten ne ganze Ecke entfernt, zumal es nach oben wesentlich offener ist als nach unten 

Und jaa die Nierenschwelle kenne ich auch, sollte eigentlich n sicheres Anzeichen sein das jeder bemerkt der sich selbst nur ein bisschen kennt 

Aber es ist schon erschreckend das  immer mehr Haustiere unsere Wohlstandskrankheiten (mal Typ 1 Süsse aussen vor) bekommen ...


----------



## BeatleB84 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



Pinn schrieb:


> Nur 'n leiser Verdacht: Fisch muss schwimmen...



Glaub mir, der ist geschwommen, und das nicht zu wenig...:q


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*

Erinnert son bisschen an: Fischvergiftung


----------



## BeatleB84 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Fisch auch schön gegart bevor ihr geräuchert habt?



Also, wenn du mit garen vorkochen oder anbraten meinst, dann NEIN (kann mir unter gegart nix anderes vorstellen). Haben wir auch noch nie gemacht. Fisch wurde 2 Tage vor dem Räuchern eingelegt. Geräuchert wurde er ca 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden.
Daran kann es also nicht gelegen haben, da ich ja auch der einzige war, dem es am nächsten Tag dreckig ging. Alle anderen hatten nix.



Pappa70 schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft in dem Fall ( ich weis garnicht ob ich das hier sagen darf) *SCHNAPS* !!!
> und zwar je hochprozentiger , desto besser.



Ok, dass nehm ich mir zu Herzen und versuch es das nächste mal...:vik:


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Also, wenn du mit garen vorkochen oder anbraten meinst, dann NEIN (kann mir unter gegart nix anderes vorstellen). Haben wir auch noch nie gemacht. Fisch wurde 2 Tage vor dem Räuchern eingelegt. Geräuchert wurde er ca 1 1/2 bis 2 Stunden.
> Daran kann es also nicht gelegen haben, da ich ja auch der einzige war, dem es am nächsten Tag dreckig ging. Alle anderen hatten nix.



Wenn man die Fische in den Räucherofen einhängt, dann bringt man den erst auf eine Temperatur über 90 Grad, so dass die Eiweißketten gesprengt werden und Keime/Bakterien abgetötet. Das hält man so 10-15 Minuten, danach wird dann erst mit Mehl/Späne der eigentliche Räuchervorgang gestartet!

Räucheranleitung


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zu viel Fisch gegessen???*



DoPe schrieb:


> Also gefährlich is beides.
> 
> Akkut gefährlicher ist eine Unterzuckerung da dieser schnell und ohne Vorwarnung zu völliger Handlungsunfähigkeit führen kann. Tritt halt in der Regel so extrem nur bei Diabetikern auf die mehr Insulin gespritzt haben als nötig gewesen wäre. Unterzuckern ist für mich auch deutlich unangenehmer



Bei Unterzuckerung setzt die Leber immer noch "Eiserne Reserven" frei, erst wenn die alle sind wird es richtig gefährlich. Selbsttötungen/Unfälle mit zuviel Insulin kann der Körper natürlich nicht kompensieren.


----------

